
Mad Men’s Guide to Managing Creative People - dwynings
http://www.halogensoftware.com/blog/mad-mens-guide-to-managing-creative-people/
======
kevinskii
I tried telling my wife that I have to do nothing in order to be creative. She
told me to turn off the TV and go find a job.

